# Gothic entry for 2007



## Eerie

Here is a picture of my 2007 addition to our Home haunt graveyard. It is a large entryway feture that will go at the front door of the house. This pic is at the framing stage and it will soon be skinned with foam and aged. My daughter and I will paint it to look like stone. 
More pics soon...


----------



## dionicia

Looks good. Can you make one for me? LOL.


----------



## Eerie

*update*

I have a few more pics if I can figure out how to post large images like I see other people doing..... Grrrrrr...


----------



## Eerie

*update*

OK, Here is the frame stage. It is built to be light and it bolts together in three pieces


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

*Update*

Here is over half of the skinning stage. After I add details I will give it a stone texture with a torch. Then I will primer the whole thing and spray it with gel coat to make the foam stronger. Last it will get many coats and washes of color to give it an aged stone look.
More pics tomorrow


----------



## dionicia

Holy cow. That really looks good. By the way, whatcha doing with the skeleton on the right???


----------



## jdubbya

WOW! That is really impressive! I'm equally impressed (read jealous) of your work shop. I'll be following along on this one. Great job and attention to detail!


----------



## NailBiter

Very nice. Almost too nice.
I dont think I'd be able to take it down after HW.
I'm jealous of your awesome workshop!!!


----------



## Eerie

*update*

Tonight I finished and texurized the three pieces. I also painted them with primer and they are now ready for gelcoat.

_(the skelleton in the background is a 4th quality Franken Bucky. I am building a large version of my Flame Sentries that I fabricated last year -see pic-. 
Right now I can't find a skull that I like so the project is on hold.)_


----------



## dionicia

DUDE!!!! Those are totally awesome! I am so very jealous! You rock.


----------



## Jackielantern

Oh boy! You're gonna have a bunch of us drooling now.

Your columns are awesome too, but that skeleton........I WANT IT!!


----------



## halloweenking

That's great work.


----------



## Bilbo

This saddens me as it will be a long time until I can match those skills and my wife still wouldn't let me build it.

Seriously, that is awesome.


----------



## Jackielantern

Bilbo,

LOL Don't loose hope.....maybe you can get the wife to come to the other side.

Can you get her to join you in prop building? If you can turn it into a hobby you can do together and have fun at it, maybe she'll loosen up a bit? If that don't work try diamonds.


----------



## crazybob

That skeleton is quite possibly the most amazing prop I have ever seen... any How-to on that?


----------



## jdubbya

Awesome stuff! Where did you get the medallions for the front of the columns. I'd also like to see a how to on the skeleton. That is nothing short of a Hollywood prop.


----------



## DeadTed

Can I have your workshop?


----------



## bethene

WOW , what a fantastic prop. Great detail. can't wait to see the finshed work. Also, the skelly prop, another WOW is in order. I would also like to see a how to for that, it is so cool!! (I also am jealous of your work shop!)


----------



## Eerie

The medallions on the front of the pillars came from http://www.mostlydead.com/
Today I sprayed Gel coat on everything to help make the foam surfaces harder. I then used the same gel coat gun to spray gray exterior latex paint on all surfaces as a base coat of color. Soon I will begin with many color washes to give it an aged look.

The pic is the gel coat gun and adhesive that I use. The gel coat gun works great to spray any thick liquids. 
The adhesive I use is GE silicone II XST.
I have tested quite a few ways to glue insulate foam and this product works great, dries fast, paintable and very strong.
The other pic is the top piece with grey basecoat applied. You can see the folding handles I installed to help move and lift it. Also areas that I cut away to make things as light as possible.

The skelleton project will be another how-to when I get back to it.


----------



## dionicia

Sorry to sound stupid, but where do you find Gel Coat?


----------



## Eerie

Gel Coat is a form of liquid fiberglass. It has two parts a resin and hardener.
I use it to get a little extra toughness on foam projects. You have to coat the foam first with a laytex primer to seal it. (any laytex paint) If you don't the gel coat will eat and dissolve the foam. 
http://www.fibreglast.com/showproducts-category-category-10.html


----------



## dionicia

Wow. Good to know.


----------



## Eerie

*update*

Ok, my daughter and I finished painting and installed the entry tonight. We are happy with it but want to add some black cloth behind it to blend it to the house. I will post some day shots soon so you can actually see the finish paint job


----------



## dionicia

I'm going to faint now.


----------



## TraumaBoy

Ehm, just joined the forum to get some ideas for halloween.. But you guys are WAY out of my league! 

Any chance of finding some beginners projects in here?


----------



## DivasMagik

ALL I can say is....WOW!!!!! Totally awesome job Eerie!!!!!! Oh, and I want your workshop too...LOL!!


----------



## Eerie

*update*

Ok here is a day shot. 
You can see the finished paint job. I use an exterior laytex grey base coat first. I then spray everything down with water and roll on white and moss green lightly. I mist things as I go with the hose to get the effect that I want and let dry. (trick is not to use to much water) I may add some grapevine soon and real moss for an even better effect.
This graveyard started years ago with the tombstones. The following year we added a fence. The next year we added the gateway pillars. 2007 brings this entry feature addition. Next year????

The crows are from Cabela's. They are plastic decoys and the price is right. Less than $20.00 shipped for all three. We also have the feathered crows but had problems last year when it rained, and rained and freekin rained most of October. The beaks melted and I rebuilt them with JB Weld epoxy.


----------



## haunted house noob

so....it is just possible that you are god...

but wow, that is amazing. i cant wait for more pictures...that picture of your house at night could be a centerfold


----------



## Terra

That skeleton is AWESOME! I will be looking out for the how-to.

The columns are so real looking! Fabulous work.


----------



## dionicia

TraumaBoy said:


> Ehm, just joined the forum to get some ideas for halloween.. But you guys are WAY out of my league!
> 
> Any chance of finding some beginners projects in here?


There are projects for all skill levels here. If there is anything you need help with, just post and you'll be surprised how much people are willing to help. 

I'm still just getting started with making props and I am half way through a PVC fence, 2 windshield wiper motor tombstone poppers, and spitting prop that uses a pressure mat. 

Next year, I am going to experiment with 3 axis skulls. 

You will be addicted soon enough. Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## DeadTed

This just isn't right. Not sure how to give any more compliments than you've already gotten, but you and your projects wreak of awesomeness. I also can't wait for the how to on the skelly.

Paint job on the entry came out very well. Did you prime it first, then put the gray latex on, or just start with the gray?


----------



## Eerie

Thx for all the compliments. I primed then gel coated, then painted directly over the gel coat with my grey.


----------



## Jackielantern

*Simply amazing*



WOW!! I wanna be your neighbor.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I'm drooling all over my computer right now!! Those are sooo cool!!! Oh yea, and I want your shop too!


----------



## CMGhost

Beautiful yard... I would love to come see it in person. Your entry is one of a kind. You'll need a separate garage/shop just to store it in! lol. You are truely inspirational to a lot of us who hope to get there someday.

And as everyone else...would love to see the how-to on the skeleton...spectacular...


----------



## Mr. Halloween

WOWWWWWWW...that is the most amazing, realistic, awesomness prop i have ever seen...you are truly a great artist!


----------



## thedudedrummer

Holy flaming schoolbusses of doom batman! that is unfreekin believeable... dude everywhere I turn on this forum I am just floored by the talent! This thing makes my hearse look like crud lol.... great work! Did you make the tombstones as well... any form of how to on them and the collumns?


----------



## BATFLY

THAT IS BEAUTIFUL ! ! !

wow, the shot of it with the graveyard is AMAZING! =*)


----------



## Lauriebeast

Awesome, stunning, incredible!..........Great job and thanks so much for sharing those pics with us.


----------



## evileyes

Wow holy cow that is so frekin awesome i love the night pics


----------



## Herman Secret

Totally amazing piece of work on the arch ! Great pics... is skelly part of the front haunt ?


----------



## hacksaw42

Keep me posted on the skeleton also!!! Cool entrance prop also.


----------



## ezekiel

Totally unbelievable! Truly jaw dropping stuff man!

What kind of material is that for the skeleton's armor? I noticed in the shot before it was detailed it appears to be some sort of plastic? Where do you find such stuff? Thanks.


----------



## RBC

Eerie that is totally awesome, and the pic are the right size don't change them.


----------



## pandora

Eerie - again to add on the dogpile of compliments... That is truly beautiful work.

I had one question - how did you do the dentin style molding in the foam? Oh make that two questions - the top moulding piece.. is it wood or foam?

Again - congrats on a spectacular piece.


----------



## CraigInPA

That skellie prop almost demands a how-to! WOW!
Fantastic work!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Yes, Yes a how to for the skellie. We demand a how to for the skellie. Well o.k. not so much demand as a pretty please????*


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

I bow to you! Great looking props!!! wish i could do things like that. really great work. Joe


----------



## jimmyzdc

Both the Skellie and the Entry look amazing. Where di dyou get the skull thats on that skellie? I love how the eyes look more sinister compared to a normal bucky skull.


----------



## sfam

I'm absolutely blown away by the amazing level of expertise of you folks here. That Skeleton and entrance way were both beyond incredible. I really wish I could do things like that, but at least I get to see them here.


----------



## Toetag

Top notch work!


----------



## 69ProCuda

Do you have photos of your haunt some where on the web? Keven


----------



## thegoodies

I LOVE the fire head Skelton. That could be put into a Movie Scene. That is awsome, great work.


----------



## TNBrad

Thank you for sharing your work.
I would also like to ask about you made the logo plate and small skulls that decorate the arch.


----------



## Mr. Halloween

i have already posted in this thread but i just have to say you are a Da Vinci of the 21st Century!!!


----------



## Eerie

THX for all the complements gang! To answer the question how I made the skull and wings motif. The wings are just foam that I cut to shape and sanded. The skull is a $5.00 foam skull that I cut in half. I then added auto body filler (Bondo) to make a lower brow a well as add fangs.
I will be starting a new entry for 2008 this week. It is a Gothic church design and I will use this 07 model for a party that I am helping with.
I may not have time to do a tutorial but it will be built the same and I will post pics.


----------



## Dminor

A new one for 2008? Man, I wish I had that much time and the space to keep multiple sets of props.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Buddy...thats is PHENOMINAL work...true craftsmanship, well done sir! I appluade you! Now, I agree with the masses...lets see some pics on the fire-skelly build!


----------



## wandererrob

The entry just looks amazing. 

And the flame sentry... wow. Just wow. I have no words for that degree of awesome. :O Do you have pictures of him in use? I've GOT to see this!


----------



## CMGhost

This was the one post that got me so excited to join this forum when I found it last year.... The entryway is definitely incredible...

We still need a little tutorial or some more information on the Skeleton with the flame head!! I'd pay good money for some information...lol


----------



## little dead ridinghood

wow! awsome stuff, i have to go away and cry in a corner now! im a deep shade of jelousy green


----------



## djsmackmackey

This is truly impressive. I'm trying to do something similar, on a bit smaller scale. I was wondering, what did you use to affix the foam to the frame? Did you use something like liquid nails?


----------



## jdubbya

djsmackmackey said:


> This is truly impressive. I'm trying to do something similar, on a bit smaller scale. I was wondering, what did you use to affix the foam to the frame? Did you use something like liquid nails?


I'm not the OP, but I adhere foam board to wood with liquid nails. I get good results with the Heavy Duty Construction Adhesive. Bonds quickly and holds well. I've had a few projects in use for 3-4 years and they're still holding firm.


----------



## Daphne

Granted this is an ancient thread but OH. MY. GOSH! Gorgeous entryway and the flame skeleton almost made me fall out of my chair. I would love to see the build on that. WOW!


----------

